# Norway with a dog



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I've done a search on this but nothing came up so I will ask.

We are thinking about having a return visit to Norway but this time taking the dog, am I right in thinking that the normal pet passport will do except for Tick treatment just before you arrive there and a visit to the vets during the first seven days you are there.
We will have to travel through Denmark and Sweden this time so are there any special considerations there.
Would like to hear from anyone who has done the trip with or without a dog.


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.hundarutanhem.se/English/Preparing-dogs-for-Sweden/

All seems the same as going to France and Spain but the vet is the best person to ask


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I believe that it's only Norway that's different, we will be taking the dog to the Vets before we go to Spain at the end of Jan so I will ask the question.
Just planning ahead for June and July.


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

Norway seems to be the same instructions 
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/support-info/certi.htm


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have a look at >this< from the Norwegian Embassy site. Perhpas best printed off and discussed with your vet? You might also want to read >my report< of a trip to Norway in 2004.

peedee


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi we went to Norway in 2007 with the dog you will need a extra blood test certificate before you go as the one they supply in this country is taken to early also the tick treatment before seven days. Went via Sweden and stopped at the border to show dogs details and ended up waiting 1 hour to see somebody and they did not even check the details just asked why i had come in to see them. After that just like anywhere else if i go again I would also use a Scalibor collar as there is some big mozzys up north and the dog would end up hiding the Mh


----------

